# Liquid vs Dry Application



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

I'd like some Pro /Con Thoughts on Post 1st cut Alfalfa application of K/Boron...This is on a last fall planted field , With a full dose of nutrient @ that time. Being a new field it's gonna gobble K/boron like pac-man. My concern is foliage damage with liquid....Am I over thinking this ??


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

No.

Granular is much simpler and not limited to the concentration of K2O in the blend. Also no vegetation burn.

Boron should have been applied pre-plant, especially on a recently limed acid soil.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes , we even put a boost of boron with everything else pre-plant , limed 11/4 ton/acre , ph 6.9...If I use liquid after 1st cut ,I can do it , If I do dry I have to get CPS back in here....I just didn't want to hurt the vegetation...CPS it is then!...Thank you very much.....Mike (Hope your fields are good after all that rain)


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Boron is dangerous, be careful. I would get a tissue sample done before I applied more than .25 pounds per acre.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Tater Salad said:


> I'd like some Pro /Con Thoughts on Post 1st cut Alfalfa application of K/Boron...This is on a last fall planted field , With a full dose of nutrient @ that time. Being a new field it's gonna gobble K/boron like pac-man. My concern is foliage damage with liquid....Am I over thinking this ??


Just curious if you were going to use Liquid what would you use on Alfalfa. On our Farms there was a time when used to liquid on everything. I prefer dry it works better and yields better on our soils and the only liquid we use anymore is starter for corn placed directly with the seed


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Potassium/ micro-nutrient mix....with stream bars.....My nurse tank made my decision for me anyway , after all the corn years, thing is corroded in every fitting /corner......Pump looks like a prairie turd !


----------

